# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Canon MF 4120 *невозможно открыть источник TWAIN

## afonya1609

МФУ Canon MF 4120 начало выдавать ошибку при попытке сканирования через Файнридер 9,0 *невозможно открыть источник TWAIN ...* подскажите в чем может быть причина?

----------


## psv-75

проверьте компьютер на вирусы попробуйте переподключить принтер (возможно перебить драйвер)

----------

